# My Nino and Mia



## vgalejandra5 (Nov 5, 2008)

MY two Italian Grehounds


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They look like fun! Mine tolerated Halloween costumes long enough for pics, but they don't like clothes at all!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What cuties!!


----------

